# How to start Australian PR visa process from India.



## mumbaiguy (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all expat members,

I have decided to apply for australian PR visa. Can someone help me in getting process started ?

I have checked Australian Visa site & i think i am eligible for state sponsored visa under 190 ?

Can i apply my own or i have to go through agency ?

What is the normal time taken to complete entire process ?

I know you must have received lots of such requests , i will be happy if you can provide me link of earlier posts which will clear my doubts.

Thanks


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

mumbaiguy said:


> Hi all expat members,
> 
> I have checked Australian Visa site & i think i am eligible for state sponsored visa under 190 ?


If it is a question to us then we don't have any details about you, however as far as I understand from the Australian Immigration Website have all information. You'll have to go through the website. 



> Can i apply my own or i have to go through agency ?


It's should be your decision. As I know normally agency charges for the services provided. 



> What is the normal time taken to complete entire process ?


May be couple of months. I am in the same boat as you are and about to start the process. 

Thanks


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Please use the "SEARCH" option on top-right corner of the page. I bet it provides more than what you could ever ask for.

There are some amazing posts and if you still have specific queries, do not hesitate to post them... 



mumbaiguy said:


> Hi all expat members,
> 
> I have decided to apply for australian PR visa. Can someone help me in getting process started ?
> 
> ...


----------



## sid_vikas (Feb 24, 2014)

*australian PR*

hello to all. i am vikas sidhu. i have done Masters in Computer Application. these days i work as a software developer in IT company and i have 4 plus years experience. now i want to migrants to australia on PR basis.can anyone help me and tell me what is the total procedure. please help me
thanx


----------



## dax (Mar 4, 2014)

I am in the same boat as you , if you are going to apply you probably have to take IELTS , really depends on your qualification .


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi,

At the very high level, you need to follow the below process

1. Sort all your certificates/Education qualifications and other documents.
2. Send it to ACS for verification and pay the fees(in AUS$).
3. Give IELTS and try to get score of 7 band in each module.
4. Based on the result from ACS, apply for EOI.
5. On getting invitation, apply for Visa(with Visa fees in Aus $).
6. Get your medical.
and Finally if all goes well, you will get your visa.

This is the bird eye view of the process and you will get more details from the Australian immigration site.

Note that whole process will take approx 1.5 to 2 years to complete.

Let me know if you need any specific details.

Regards
RJ


----------



## divya.nayak (Sep 4, 2012)

Refer this blog Migrate to Australia 
It helped me lot through my PR process
It took me almost 6 months to finish this process end-to-end
It is a simple and straight forward process and I did it myself, without any agent.


----------



## divya.nayak (Sep 4, 2012)

rj1975 said:


> Note that whole process will take approx 1.5 to 2 years to complete.
> RJ


It depends on how you plan it.
If planned properly, it wont take more than 6 months.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I wrote a really detailed road map but expat forum crashed, I am lazy to write it over again. The baseline is, every July immigration policy changes so it is impossible for you to have your documents and assessments until july to submit your EOI. What i suggest is : small steps. 

Your first goal must be IELTS result with at least 7 in each band but your target should be 8 in each band. So dont worry about a lot of things just focus on IELTS and when you have your result come back here and start searching for your ACS assessment.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I say IELTS first because without it, there is no point (he mentioned that he has 4 years of xp so no extra points from there).

Dont waste your money with ACS, you can get your positive assessment but without IELTS it is meaningless.

I saw people who got their positive skill assessment but could not get 7 in each band in IELTS for a loong period of time. Some even gave up....

So study for IELTS, the exam costs around 100-200 british pounds. If you pass in your first try it is good, if you cant you have to pay another 100-200 pounds and so on...



DotNetDoctor said:


> Hi MumbaiGuy !!
> Wishing U all the best for your PR-visa appcn process.
> From my experience - my start-to-finish for 189-PR-VISA (code:261313) - took about 7 months 1 week ..... and one thing for sure; this EXPATFORUM has all the helpful info for each stage of the application and specific inputs/guidance .....
> 
> So; if U really can - AVOID going to an agent ; as they are very expensive .....


----------



## gskmigrationservices (Mar 11, 2014)

As per current laws applying for visa 189 is a 2 step procedure and the visa is a point tested visa. Points test means that you need to score a minimum point score in order to be eligible for the visa. Points are awarded for your age, IELTS score, qualifications, work experience, partner skills etc.
The first step in the application procedure is to submit an expression of interest or EOI. There are automated systems which assess your EOI and send you an invitation to apply. 
Step 2 is formal lodgement of your application after you have been invited to apply. 

As suggested by forum members you need to appear IELTS and obtain a positive skill assessment before you can submit an EOI.
However you may NOT need to score 7 in each band in IELTS it all depends on your individual circumstances and categories you can get points for.

You can check the department of immigration's website or post further questions on the forum for further information.

If you do decide to use an agent make sure that the agent is registered with the office of MARA.

Good Luck
Garima


----------



## mehul23976 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> I wrote a really detailed road map but expat forum crashed, I am lazy to write it over again. The baseline is, every July immigration policy changes so it is impossible for you to have your documents and assessments until july to submit your EOI. What i suggest is : small steps.
> 
> Your first goal must be IELTS result with at least 7 in each band but your target should be 8 in each band. So dont worry about a lot of things just focus on IELTS and when you have your result come back here and start searching for your ACS assessment.


Congratulation dear 

i m going to start PR for Australia through ACS. 263111
how much time they will take for each process please guide me for the same.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mehul23976 said:


> Congratulation dear
> 
> i m going to start PR for Australia through ACS. 263111
> how much time they will take for each process please guide me for the same.


ACS: 2 months 
EOI invite - depends on your points. If 65+ then in the next round itself.
eVisa - 1.5-2.5 month from when you apply if all is good.


----------



## sriglobaledu (Dec 29, 2014)

*Reply to Australian PR*

Contact with all your documents and Contact details at 91-9592777189.


----------



## shefa (Jul 27, 2014)

*Hi Vikas*

Hi Vikas,I can help you in applying for ur PR. inbox me ur email id, if u havent already applied for PR.


----------



## rkumarag (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi All

I want to process the PR of Australia on my own.I am stuck at the first step of Skills Assessment.

I have got the experience certificate from the company in thier format.They were not ready to write that I was on permanent position as they are saying it is not part of the experience certificate.

In Skill Assesment pdf format they have written that it should be mentioned in the experience certificate that employee is on full time basis.

Does anybody have any idea how to handle this situation.


----------



## amit_singhal (Mar 22, 2012)

*Help needed*



divya.nayak said:


> Refer this blog
> It helped me lot through my PR process
> It took me almost 6 months to finish this process end-to-end
> It is a simple and straight forward process and I did it myself, without any agent.


Hello Divya,

I am new member to this site. I am looking to file a the PR visa application on my own & would be grateful to you if you could guide me for the same process since you have done on your own. 

Thanks in advance for all the help that you would be providing me.

Amit Singhal


----------



## amit_singhal (Mar 22, 2012)

shefa said:


> Hi Vikas,I can help you in applying for ur PR. inbox me ur email id, if u havent already applied for PR.


Hello Shefa,

Kindly provide me with your guidance for filing the PR Visa for Australia.

My Email id is: hbti (dot) amit (at the rate) gmail (dot) com

Thanks in advance,

Amit


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

rkumarag said:


> Hi All
> 
> I want to process the PR of Australia on my own.I am stuck at the first step of Skills Assessment.
> 
> ...


Try to get another letter from your employer which mentions your joining dates, weekly hours, full time etc.
Other option is to get an R&R doc from your manager with all details.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hold your horses. The immigration policy is going to change big time on 1st July. Please plan your Australian PR thereafter with new policies. 

Wait for 17 days more!!


----------



## rafeeqmanalody (Sep 14, 2015)

hi i am planning to apply for a pr. i have 9 years of experience from various companies across india and saudi arabia. but the problem is i don't have any experience certificates from any of those companies. because of my naivety i just said goodbye to my friends and left from all those companies without bothering to get the experience certificate. all i have is Offer letters from them. is it going to be a problem?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

rafeeqmanalody said:


> hi i am planning to apply for a pr. i have 9 years of experience from various companies across india and saudi arabia. but the problem is i don't have any experience certificates from any of those companies. because of my naivety i just said goodbye to my friends and left from all those companies without bothering to get the experience certificate. all i have is Offer letters from them. is it going to be a problem?


More than experience certificates, it's important for you to get reference letters from these companies stating your duties and duration in detail.
You can always show offer letters, payslips, tax files to claim experience but you must first explore how you'll manage the reference letters.


----------



## rafeeqmanalody (Sep 14, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> More than experience certificates, it's important for you to get reference letters from these companies stating your duties and duration in detail.
> You can always show offer letters, payslips, tax files to claim experience but you must first explore how you'll manage the reference letters.


thanks. but going back to them is not an option. i have been in saudi last 5 years. it was common for animators to just get the hell out of companies without informing them because of the nature of our work environments and low salaries we had. when some other company come calling with better pay we just jump ship. other thing was companies used to fire a lot of people after they complete the project. so no one really cared to give the mutual respect.

anyways, i hope the offer letters and payslips will be enough.


----------



## ethanbandhu (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Great to see the posts which display a lot of knowledgeable stuff. I also wanted to ask few questions before getting started with the process:

1. Should i go for IELTS or PTE for Australian VISA Sub Class 189 and 190
2. Can some one share a link where a step by step process if mentioned in details so that i can follow and get started with the same
3. I dont want to pay the migration agents so wanted to save on that money. Would you recommend me doing that if the process is not that difficult?
4. Is it important to pay the fees of the spouse and kid when you are only applying PR for yourself? (Deciding on calling them later when things would settle down)

It would be great and very helpful if you can share the details about my queries. 

Looking forward to connect soon!

Thanks and Regards
Ethan


----------



## ashit (Jul 22, 2016)

*A*****



divya.nayak said:


> Refer this blog
> It helped me lot through my PR process
> It took me almost 6 months to finish this process end-to-end
> It is a simple and straight forward process and I did it myself, without any agent.


Hi Can you please help how to start this process as process information is not very much clear


----------



## sid_vikas (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello members,
I have done Masters in Computer Application (MCA) in 2009. From that day I work as Network Technician in a Institute. I have 6 year and 7 month of experience. I give PTE exam on 7th January. I got L- 59 R- 66 S- 68 W-60 Overall- 61. Can anyone help me to find in which visa I am eligible???


----------



## ark302911 (Sep 18, 2017)

Good Morning, I am new to this forum, and is there a link of document which describes the clear step by step to start the process. I am originated from India but living in USA does it make any different from where you can apply for this migration. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ark302911 said:


> Good Morning, I am new to this forum, and is there a link of document which describes the clear step by step to start the process. I am originated from India but living in USA does it make any different from where you can apply for this migration. Any help would be appreciated.


The process is the same irrespective where you submit your application from. Read these threads and subscribe to relevant ones to get a better understanding about the entire process.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


----------

